

Software Sales and Web Analytics Report #3 - leftnode
http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/leftnode-sales-report-3-april-2011

======
narkotic
great post. thanks for sharing your complete experience from acheivements to
emotion and the numbers. i like it.

i still am happy with the original download of v1 that i have. very clean
code. i'm considering purchasing a pre-sale copy of v2.0 and probably will.

overall i think you have the right attitude about start ups... and you're in a
good market space.

